# Hybrid / Worthless Wood Pen Movie



## Rossi (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi all – I just completed and uploaded a short video on the making of a hybrid / “worthless wood” pen. The video is based almost entirely on the “worthless wood” tutorial and process that was developed by Curtis O. Seeback, as well as from commentary on this site regarding the topic.  I hope you enjoy, and as always, comments and/or feedback are welcomed. -Rossi

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hE6UO7rNLZg 

youtube.com/oswaldorossi


----------



## thewishman (Dec 23, 2013)

I like your movie. You highlighted the most interesting steps and kept it rolling along. The music was a nice touch, the lighting was very good and the sounds you included made it realistic. Now that I think about it, it might be the best  pen making movie I have seen.


----------



## FatPat (Dec 23, 2013)

Great movie!
Thanks for showing


----------



## jeff (Dec 23, 2013)

Very nice! Is that a Bedan tool you're using?


----------



## MikeL (Dec 23, 2013)

Enjoyable and helpful, thanks.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Dec 23, 2013)

Well Done. The movie was great and the pen was good looking also. I thought using the pen to write the end was also a nice touch.


----------



## SteveJ (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice video!  Thanks.


----------



## Phillip Kelley (Dec 23, 2013)

*Worthless wood*

Very creative!  I like it!  "The End" was a great idea....don't stop here...share more!


----------



## mson (Dec 23, 2013)

I really enjoyed your video. I do have a question about the finishing. 
After wet micro pad work, do you put any other compound on the blank ? 
since the wood was stabilized, the wood is treated as the acrylic ?
thanks


----------



## evan bahr (Dec 23, 2013)

Very nice movie! Evan


----------



## walshjp17 (Dec 23, 2013)

Excellent video! Love the way you showed the essentials and made them meld together in a cohesive storyline.  Well done.  

Looks like you were using a carbide tool - square or R2?


----------



## Bad Habit (Dec 23, 2013)

very cool indeed!!


----------



## flyitfast (Dec 23, 2013)

That was fun!! Great flow without messing it up with details. It is an educational story. You did Curtis proud!! :good:
Great pen.
gordon


----------



## Pjohnson (Dec 23, 2013)

both the cinematography and pen works were fantastic


----------



## ossaguy (Dec 24, 2013)

Loved the movie!

I hope you can do others like it.





Thanks,
          Steve


----------



## OZturner (Dec 24, 2013)

Fantastic Video
Congratulations Oswaldo.
Brian.


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 24, 2013)

A lot of steps shown, a lot of days of preparing, and then the turning....followed by the "The End" on the tablet.  Awesome!!

Where is the photo of the pen?  What type of timber?  We need more!!




Scott (well done on everything) B


----------



## Tim'sTurnings (Dec 24, 2013)

Great job on the video. Very instructional and entertaining.
Tim.


----------



## ALA (Dec 24, 2013)

Enjoyed the video very much! Just the way I like them, short and to the point. All in under 3 minutes. I also popped over and watched your video on 
making a watch parts pen. Once again, very well done! :biggrin:


----------



## Turned Around (Dec 24, 2013)

Very cool. Reminds me of an episode of How It's Made.


----------



## Tufftoy (Dec 25, 2013)

Very nice!

I would love to see more movies like this!!  I've made a couple "hybrid" blanks, but I would like to how other people go about making their own hybrid blanks.


----------



## Rossi (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi Jeff - thanks for the feedback.  I use Easy Wood Tool Ci2, with a square carbide tip.  So far, this has given me the best results.


----------



## Rossi (Dec 27, 2013)

mson said:


> I really enjoyed your video. I do have a question about the finishing.
> After wet micro pad work, do you put any other compound on the blank ?
> since the wood was stabilized, the wood is treated as the acrylic ?
> thanks


Hi Martin (mson) - on this blank, I did the following routine after I finished turning: (a) light cleanse with denatured alcohol; (b) light BLO application; (c) MM up to 12k grit; (d) between 6 to 8 layers of medium CA; (e) another round of MM up to 12k; and (f) Hut Ultra-Gloss polish.  As with most techniques, this is what I have found works for me, but am mindful that there are a number of other routines that I have found to be helpful.


----------



## Rossi (Dec 27, 2013)

walshjp17 said:


> Excellent video! Love the way you showed the essentials and made them meld together in a cohesive storyline.  Well done.
> 
> Looks like you were using a carbide tool - square or R2?


Hi John - I use the Easy Wood Tools Ci2 square.  Works great most of the time!  Thanks for watching.


----------



## Rossi (Dec 27, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> A lot of steps shown, a lot of days of preparing, and then the turning....followed by the "The End" on the tablet.  Awesome!!
> 
> Where is the photo of the pen?  What type of timber?  We need more!!
> 
> ...


Hi Scott - of course I committed the cardinal sin of giving the pen away as a gift before I snapped a good picture of it.  I do have a camera phone picture of the pen, but for some reason, I have a really difficult time uploading images on this site.  If you inbox me an email address, I can foward to you, and maybe you can help me to publish the picture.  I'll make sure to do a better job of keeping an visual momento of my pens going forward.  I used amboyna burl and buckeye burl (from Isaac), Cactus Juice (from Curtis), Jacques pearlescent pigment (from Blick Art), and Alumilite.  I think the molds were from Fred Wissen.  I'm going to start working on a new "Golf Ball Pen" video shortly - no timeframe yet on when it will be completed, as I've learned that sometimes life gets in the way of an intended production deadline!  Thanks for watching.


----------



## mson (Dec 29, 2013)

> Hi Martin (mson) - on this blank, I did the following routine after I finished turning: (a) light cleanse with denatured alcohol; (b) light BLO application; (c) MM up to 12k grit; (d) between 6 to 8 layers of medium CA; (e) another round of MM up to 12k; and (f) Hut Ultra-Gloss polish.  As with most techniques, this is what I have found works for me, but am mindful that there are a number of other routines that I have found to be helpful.


 
Oswaldo, 

Thank you for sharing your methods.


----------



## mightymavkev (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice work Oswaldo.    I actually have just placed my first order from Curtis to try my hand at stabilization and eventually (hopefully anyway) making my own hybrid blanks like this.

It was really nice to see how well yours turned out.


----------

